
Living under pressure: Lessons from the cradle of life - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-pressure-lessons-cradle-life.html
======
jhewitt123
yeah fair enough jdpigeon, I should have put more of the references in the
text used for making those statements, so here you go;
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/jacs.9b09262](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/jacs.9b09262)
[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2006/cs/b5177...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2006/cs/b517766a/unauth#!divAbstract)
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/03/17/1914982117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/03/17/1914982117)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6352566/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6352566/)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25884283](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25884283)

[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0080785)

------
jdpigeon
A bit odd at the end, but supremely fascinating. Biochemistry is truly awe-
inspiring when you take the time to appreciate it

